# "Pew pew" Jake the Dog



## stonezephyr

Here is some Adventure Time fan art.

Jake from the episode "The Duke"

Crits always welcome.



16x20 acrylic on canvas
vignette added digitally.


----------



## stonezephyr

WIP photo with idea sketch and background painted in.


----------



## chanda95

Nice! Like your use of color!


----------



## chanda95

Oh. And welcome! I look forward to seeing more of your artwork!


----------



## stonezephyr

Thanks for the comment, and thanks for having me


----------



## Michael Graves

Nice! Im feeling it, nice colors, and great rendering!


----------



## Gallifrey

Love it. Go AT!


----------

